# FR: is/are being + past participle



## zurcleugim

Hello,

Can anybody explain to me how to say this grammatical formula in french?

to be + being + past participle

This is an example

Anne is being met by a chauffeur
Peter is being cheched by a doctor.

Thank you in advance.


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## marget

Might you use active voice and say "A chauffeur is meeting Anne" and "A doctor is examining Peter"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nothing comes onto my mind except either using Simple Present or in certain cases, using the construction 'en train de". I do not think the French have an exact equivalent corresponding to this form in English. As far as I can see, they use different constructions in different cases. But let`s wait for some native French speakers who are at the moment wandering somewhere else. 

 Marget, where is the City of Brotherly Love???


----------



## geostan

Here is a possibility.

Un chauffeur doit aller chercher Anne.
Un médecin est en train d'examiner Pierre.


----------



## emcee

Hello,

Another possibility
Un chauffeur vient prendre / chercher Anne
Pierre est actuellement examiné par un docteur


----------



## Greenfields

*are being played constantly on radio stations

*Hello:

For some reason I cannot seem to get my head around are being played.

Do you just drop the being and say sont joués dans les............????

Many Thanks


----------



## anne-kate

yes, drop the "being" which will be translated by your translation of "constantly.

a-k


----------



## Edge Of Glory

J'ai besoin d'aide avec cette phrase, amis.

_Ma voiture est en train d'être réparé_

l'm eating = Je suis en train de manger.
l'm being = Je suis en train d'être.

Kthnkbai.


----------



## OLN

Le passif traduit mot à mot "être en train d'être" n'est pas élégant. 
Préférer : 
- ma voiture est en réparation ; ma voiture est chez le garagiste (préciser "en ce moment", si nécessaire)
- les tournures actives : "On (me) change les amortisseurs", par exemple.

(Ce serait "elle est en train d'être _réparée_", au féminin )


----------



## dingenc

"C’est parce qu’ils sont été en train de inspecter de nos jours." Does it mean "It's because they are being inspected nowadays," or should I say "C'est parce qu'ils sont inspectés de nos jours,"?


----------



## moustic

I think you're looking for the structure: 
_ils sont en train d'être inspectés _(they are being inspected)

I think, in French, this type of structure would be avoided and replaced by an active structure: _on est en train de les inspecter_ or possibly _ils sont en cours d'inspection._

(I don't think either "de nos jours" or "nowadays" sound right here)


----------



## Jeanne75

Hi,

"Ils sont été en train" […] is not correct in French.

[…]

Forgot to mention that Moustic's remark is absolutely relevant: passive is less common in French thank in English ...

"on est actuellement en train de les inspecter" […] or simply "on les inspecte ces jours-ci"

Cheers


----------



## janpol

On est en train de les inspecter
ils sont en train de se faire inspecter


----------



## lindisfarne

I'm translating the sentence: "Makeshift structures are being rebuilt next to collapsed houses as temporary shelters."

My attempt: "Les structures improvisées *sont en train d'être reconstruites* […]" Is this correct? I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bezoard

Plutôt :
_On est en train de reconstruire des structures improvisées_ […]
ou tout simplement
_On reconstruit des structures improvisées _[…]
ou encore :
_Des structures improvisées se reconstruisent_ […]


----------



## OLN

On a déjà expliqué que la voix passive n'est pas naturelle en français.

Je laisserais aussi tomber "en train de" et le remplacerais si nécessaire par _actuellement_.

Plus concis :
_On reconstruit des abris de fortune _[…]

S'il sont *re*construits, ça ne semble pas être improvisé, et on veut peut-être dire "On reconstruit *l*es abris" (eux aussi endommagés?)


----------



## lindisfarne

Merci beaucoup!


----------

